# Password



## nicky_too (Mar 16, 2009)

A subforum just for jokes! Couldn't resist of course...

A woman was helping her husband set up his computer, and at the appropriate point in the process, told him that he would now need to enter a password. Something he will use to log on.

The husband was in a rather amorous mood and figured he would try for   the shock effect to bring this to his wife's attention.

So, when the computer asked him to enter his password, he made it plainly obvious to his wife that he was keying in...

P...

E.....

N....

I.....

S.....

His wife fell off her chair laughing when the computer replied:

PASSWORD DENIED.   NOT LONG ENOUGH...


----------



## bev (Mar 16, 2009)

Very Good:d Bev


----------

